# Schwetzinger Festspiele



## Charles (Jul 13, 2005)

*Salzburg Festival*

*Salzburg Festival*

One evening
at a chamber concert
a gemmed bracelet
fell to the hardwood floor
to rest 
near the leg 
of a baroque stool
and a patent leather heel
until the last strains
of a Mozart trio 
had faded 
and prolonged silence 
gave way
to clapping.

.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Wonder whatever became of the bracelet.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Wonder whatever became of the bracelet.


In complete lockdown


----------

